# Ematic EB105B 7" from walmart



## tarapaije (Mar 7, 2010)

Does anyone how good or bad these are?
How about for a 13 year old?
Thank you


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't have any hands on experience with this device myself, but I looked it up on Amazon. It had 3 and a half stars as an average rating. There were a few good reviews, but there just as many bad reviews. I don't know what to tell you, but it seems to me that you get what you pay for in this instance. If you want a cheaper e-reader, then brands like the Sony, Nook and Kindle are being sold used and refurbished for about the same price on ebay and they're fairly well known for being good ereaders. I'd go with that, but that's just my personal opinion.


----------

